# Anyone tried the wedding ring test for gender?



## Neecee

I'm SO not into all the old wives tales and wotnot BUT, my cousin, my friend (who's also pregnant) and myself had a sleepover and decided to try out the wedding ring test. We googled how to do it and according to the instructions on the web, if the ring swings in a pendulum motion either back and forth or side to side that means a boy, and if it goes round in a circular motion that means a girl.

So we both lay down and my friends went from side to side (she reckons she's having a boy) and mine went round in a circular motion (I reckon I'm having a girl).

The weird thing is, my cousin has a very steady hand and it was NOT moving at all. Both our wedding rings are quite heavyweight gold so there wasn't an opportunity for my cousin to swing or spin the rings without us noticing!

Even if it is all a load of balls, it's fun to do and I was just wondering if anyone else has tried this and what was the outcome?


----------



## Sparky0207

Im not married but did it with my MIL's wedding ring and every single time it went from side to side. Im having a girl though!


----------



## Ema

I did it with me mum's wedding ring (cause i dont have one....yet :lol:) And it started swing from side to side every time....meaning boy and im defo having a boy....

Also have you tried when you say "Show me yes" "show me No" and it swings anti clockwise for one etc and then you can ask questions....lol...might be a pile of poo. But i used to sit for hours....asking things like "are you happy" etc lol XxX


----------



## Serene123

Was wrong for me.


----------



## danni2609

I did it with kaitlin and it was right and done it this time and it says girl! We will see next month!!


----------



## enigma

I did it, but my ring just quivered, dident swing or spin.


----------

